# 5 Watches You Want To Get For 2010?



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys, heres a question for you all. Whats the top 5 watches that are a must have to purchase for 2010. I will start.

1- Longines Hydro Conquest

2- Seiko 200 Kinetic Divers

3- Omega Speedmaster

4- Another Nautica (not sure which yet)

5- Citizen Navihawk Blueangels

Go on then, lets here yours


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

ok 6 watches then


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Ohh yeah and that chinese paneria homage.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Speedy MKII ( Hopefully in the pipeline )

Roamer Stingray Valj.23

Zenith Futurtime ( In the pipeline )

Bulova Thermatron

Enicar Mantagraph

These five to start. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Seiko Sumo

Longines Hydroconquest

Seiko Samurai

Seiko MM300

Precista P50


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Speedmaster 125,

Seamaster 120 or 200

Tissot 660 or 1000

Marathon SAR

TAG Searacer

However, I have some current watches that need some TLC to some degree or another so the above may well not appear :dontgetit:, but never mind dreams are free!

Defender :astro:.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Seiko Sumo
> 
> Longines Hydroconquest
> 
> ...


Like yours seikos then


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Rolex Explorer II - Black Dial

IWC 3717-01

Dornbluth 99.1

Speedy Pro Sapphire Sandwich, or 40th Anniversary "Patch"

Anonimo Polluce Bronze


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

wozza said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko Sumo
> ...


Can't get enough


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you prefer Seiko over Swiss ?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know really, I'd like a Rolex SD, an Explorer II (white) and a Panerai PAM305, but realistically the MM300 is the best watch I could get hold of. If I was going very high end I'd go for a JLC...

... I don't know what I like really; watches pretty much sums it up and budgetry constraints means that I have a hankering for Seikos more than most


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

pretty much in the same boat here really, I do really like higher end watches like Breitlings and Rolex but my budget stops me from buying them as me and my mrs are saving up for a house etc... it leaves with with about Â£1200 to spend a year which I have to save up monthly of around Â£100 a month so not a great budget really, The only problem I have is that I cant save for a watch like a Longines for 6 months as I get the watch buying disease after a couple of months if I haven't bought a new one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

In no particular order:

Another Omega from the 70's (either diver or chrono)

Panarai of some sorts

Sinn EZM

Breitling chrono

and as for number 5, hell maybe another Rolex :lol:


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

Well apart from picking up a Parnis or a Poljot Aviator next year there are only 4 watches I really really want;

1. Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean all black with the orange numbers

2. Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph with black dial

3. Rolex Submariner 16610 LV

4. Breitling Chrono Superocean

Maybe this time next year I will be treating myself to one of the above. But I have a challenge to complete first.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

PhilM said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Another Omega from the 70's (either diver or chrono)
> 
> ...


Nice list there


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I've only really two that are firmly on my list for next year, but I've included another three possibles for the sake of the thread 

firmly on the list...

Panerai 232

Ennebi Fondale (currently discussing options with Alessandro Bettarini)

penciled in...

IWC Aquatimer "Cousteau" 3548

Panerai 312

Precista PRS-30


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Breitling Navitimer 806 (1966) (already in negotiations for this one)

Breitling Chronomat MOP

Breitling Chrono (not sure which one)

Tudor Prince Chrono

Omega Speedmaster Pro

or Possibly

Omega Planet Ocean Co Axial


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

1, breitling top time, panda face round case

2, Heuer 1000 or 1500, black face or full lume

i can't afford any more than those!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am running out of ideas


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JohnT said:


> I am running out of ideas


Rubbish, just start going around again starting off with those Glycine Airmans


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I already mentioned in an earlier thread that I`d like to get these...

Tissot T91.1.488.51 T-Sport PRS516

Precista PRS-5

I`d also like...

Oris Pointer Date (if I can save up enough money)

Aqualung Pro 500m (maybe)

& I`m considering one of these...



















(photos nicked off the net)

Oh and various Alphas


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> > I am running out of ideas
> ...


I always get maudlin this time of year :lol:

OK .... I still don't get Panerai or Anonimo as well made as they are they just don't do it for me, even owning an Anonimo for a ewhile didn't help. I am not keen on dress watches and my price limit of around Â£6k precludes the likes of Audermars Piguet which I do like.

I like some IWC and shouldn't have sold my Ing as there isn't anything better in their current range.

I like Omegas but own or have owned nearly all of the models I am interested in, I won't go the vintage Glycine Airman route again (I still have a vintage SST in any case) and am content in rescuing and restoring the half a dozen or so that I did have once. If Glycine bring out a 40mm or 42mm Airman I would get one their current sizes of 38mm and 46mm are just wrong!

I like Rolex but as I already have five  I would have to offload a few if I was going to get another one, there is a hankering for a black dial SS Daytona and I quite like the new GMTIIc and the new shape steel Sub when it arrives in 2010 although not keen on the blingy bracelet. I would get another Deepsea if they made some changes but until then not a chance. Perhaps a vintage GMT or a vintage Sub?

So lots of waffle so my tentative list would be:

1. Rolex Daytona

2. Glycine Airman (assuming a 40/42mm model appears in 2010)

3. Rolex GMT Master IIc

4. Rolex GMT Master (vintage)

5. Rolex Submariner (vintage)

Not much imagination and probably wont do anything :sadwalk:


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

JohnT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > JohnT said:
> ...


I see you like your Rolex lol


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i'll be lucky to get anything past the 710 lol but i do have a hankering after the forthcoming t*mef*act*rs smiths military.

:inlove:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Right now

Steinhart Pilot Historic

O&W Mirage

Anything else after that is a bonus but as we have been looking in Leeds today a TT1 Diver might make an appearance


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

At this stage I really just want to get one additional watch and get a couple that I already have restored. I want to get a Breitling Chrono Avenger, to replace one that I sold about a year ago, and to treat my Aviastar to a full overhaul at BUK as well as treating my Omege MKii Speedy to a full Bienne makeover. It is my intention to reduce my collection to fit my watch boxes, so that will mean that I should be able to fund the above from sales proceeds. As I have two 8-slot and one 4-slot boxes I will still have plenty of pieces left and no doubt others will catch my eye next year.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> ..... been looking in Leeds today a TT1 Diver might make an appearance


Is this a 2nd hand one in Owen & Robinsons window?

Sure I saw one when I was looking in there the other day.....

Watches I'd like in 2010:

1. A quality automatic chronograph (probably 7750 based)

2. Another auto diver - probably a cheaper Seiko Monster or 007.

3. Something military looking with the tritium vial illumination - Traser, Luminox type of thing.

4. A quality dress watch - something I don't have atm..

5. hmmmmm, whats left??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmm I doubt I have much chance of getting any of these without a sell off, which I dont want to do..

Chrono Avenger

5513

600M / 1000M vintage Tuna

Fondale

Benthos 1000M

Zinox trimix ( I think this one is most likely from this list )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Hmmm I doubt I have much chance of getting any of these without a sell off


I`d consider taking the Snowflake off you on `easy-payments` 

Or maybe even a straight swap for `u-no-wot` :wink2: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I doubt I have much chance of getting any of these without a sell off
> ...


Keep taking the dried frog pills Mac :to_become_senile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


You`ll regret that when they start going for big bucks Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill be too old to give a damn by then Mac


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm.

116519 white gold, white dial with black sub-dials Rolex Daytona

Seiko Spring Drive (not sure of model)

Breitling Flying B on a black strap with black dial

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ill be too old to give a damn by then Mac


Ahh, but then you`ll need the big dial to see the numbers when your eyes start failing :blind: :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

HappyLad said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > ..... been looking in Leeds today a TT1 Diver might make an appearance
> ...


Thats the one mate. They had a very tasty Aquatimer in there as well


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

another one of these










another one of these


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Shawn might be starting to recover chaps, notice how the second watch doesn`t have any orange on it? :lol:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered a SKX009 Seiko as a beater and hope to get a planet ocean in Feb/March. No other plans....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

How about two only. Listed a property. Did not want to list until after New Years 09, had the appt booked. Signed the listing agreement Sat the 2nd! sign goes up Wed.

Never discuss pieces over 1K don't want to be a target for theft. Always wanted one of these for about a year now. So making a frivolous spend out of the funds never done this in my life. I called the watchmaker right after signing. I know they always keep one, told him to ensure he has two in his safe in exactly 4 months, at 30 points off, 18K pink.

So two, one for my dad while he can enjoy and one for me










...


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

A Vacheron Constantin, a nice understated rose gold dress watch on a brown croc strap.









But I will put that on the back burner as my next watch will be another Speedmaster Moon Watch with the classic stainless bracelet.


----------



## mikea2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sinn U1000

Longines Hydroconquest

Damasko DA36

Seiko Monster

Seiko SKX007

probably end up with just 2 out of the five though.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mikea2 said:


> Sinn U1000
> 
> Longines Hydroconquest
> 
> ...


Any two of those five would make welcome additions to a collection


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Seiko Kinetic Chronograph

2. Any Rolex

3. Speedmaster - any model

4. Any Breitling

5. An RLT


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

No plans really. I'm getting a bit bored with watches as no one really cares much about them (notices them) except for me, and I can't share my passion (fading passion) for them with anyone in person. Hmmmmm. Plus they take up a lot of time and money which I could put to better use.

If my Chinese Sub look-a-like goes bust I will get a better quality version, apart from that I have enough watches lying around for any occasion.

- Timex Ironman (100% sport)

- Seiko Kinetic (100% dress)

- Chinese sub (combination dressy/sporty watch - for occasions in between. Its size (mainly height) makes it a bit more modern, without being unusable in terms of diameter.)

- Seiko diver quartz 200m on nylon strap (military style for I don't know what occasion, maybe I'll sell it)

- Casio diver quartz 200m (model MDV-102) on standard rubber (maybe resin actually) strap (nice diver for the money, but it makes a great everyday watch and it's new condition so no concern about reliability. Great value for money)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

No plans for me :down:

I promised my missus that was it now for me after I bought the Speedmaster :astro:

:fool:

She caught me looking on the forum yesterday and she said "I though you weren't buying anymore watches"

I knew I shouldn't have told her about the Speedmaster but I felt a bit guilty at the time, you know how it is.

Thing is even though I've now got the watch I've always wanted, I still want more


----------



## chime101 (May 12, 2009)

I know I shouldn't, but I can't help myself .....

1. Tuna

2. Capeland

3. 5513

4. Poluce

5. 312

This is all fantasy though - I will be happy if I just add the Tuna


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

chime101 said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I can't help myself .....
> 
> 1. Tuna
> 
> ...


Nice list


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I already mentioned in an earlier thread that I`d like to get these...
> 
> Tissot T91.1.488.51 T-Sport PRS516
> 
> ...


Got to add one of these to the list :wub:










Now all I`ve got to do is get enough dosh together (& no Phil the SM200 still isn`t for sale







)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now all I`ve got to do is get enough dosh together (& no Phil the SM200 still isn`t for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need someone to take that other Shark off your hands, you know how to reach me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I`ve got to do is get enough dosh together (& no Phil the SM200 still isn`t for sale
> ...


Another one that`s going nowhere & anyway it`s previous owner, who I`ve known for nearly 30 years, would not be pleased if I let it go


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

I will be conservative and just aim for 2:

Vintage Blancpain FF diver

Rolex 5513 Gilt dial


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I have five watches I want to get fixed/restored:

Lobby

5513

Doxa 300T

Eterna Super KonTiki IDF

SMP1000


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Not 5 for this year, just 5 full-stop in order of price low/high

1. Oris Frank Sinatra (SS)

2. Porsche Design Dashboard (Ti)

3. Rolex Cosmograph (SS)

4. Patek Philippe Nautilus Chronograph (SS)

5. Vacheron Constantin Malte Perpetual Calender (Pt)


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> 1. Seiko Kinetic Chronograph
> 
> 2. Any Rolex
> 
> ...


Two down, only three to go..........


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a very similar list to Bobby actually:

(1) Oris Chronoris

(2) Porsche Design (IWC) Ti Chrono <--- incoming

(3) SS or WG Daytona

(4) Heuer Monaco

(5) (can't really think of anything else more expensive!)



bobbymonks said:


> Not 5 for this year, just 5 full-stop in order of price low/high
> 
> 1. Oris Frank Sinatra (SS)
> 
> ...


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

As others have stated "its all fantasy" but:

1) Yellow dialled Orient Star 300m (Divers)










2) Marathon SAR (Tool)










3) Raven Watch Co Mariner (vintage-ish)

Cant find a pic that works from work but is a vintage styled sub a like with a cool aged gilt dial and big domed mineral crystal with eta movement...

4) Oris Chronoris (retro)










5) Max Bill Chronoscope, white dial, black strap (dress)










What ill actually end up with is a couple of old seikos from the bay and a g shock!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

superb and evidently popular question.

Panarai PAM or any Panarai

Fortis aviator Chronograph (sorry dont know exact name, but the one that poljot got done for)

Rolex Sub with Green Bezzel If still Available?

Breitling super Ocean, blue dial big face job.

One of those (any) delicate exquisitly made Chinese (with appropriate markings) Chronographs with the swiss copy 7750 movt`s.

And of course a wining Lottery ticket!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

a tudor oyster as i will never afford a rolex or what ever you may call it


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

r00barb said:


> 5) Max Bill Chronoscope, white dial, black strap (dress)


They are nice looking


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

brgkster said:


> a tudor oyster as i will never afford a rolex or what ever you may call it


Good choice, excellent watches :thumbsup:










Mind you despite appearances the Rolex is thicker & heavier then it`s cousin :wink2:

BTW the Tudor shown has a replacement crystal, it`s cyclops is too wide


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Orsa sea viper

Benarus Megalodon

Zixen

Omega PloProf

Ocean 7 LM-7


----------

